# St. Patrick of Ireland



## bigheavyq (Jan 8, 2005)

What is the place of St. Patrick in history? He lived around the same time as Augustine. How is he viewed by the reformed community?

The reason I ask is not only am I part irish, but my nephew's birthday is march 17th.


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 8, 2005)

Here's a bunch of historical info on St. Patrick found at the Online Catholic Encyclopedia:

http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/11554a.htm


----------



## bigheavyq (Jan 8, 2005)

thanks, but I wanted to know without the tainted lenses of current RCC view.


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 8, 2005)

He's a Catholic saint, where else would you find a more complete & thorough history on the guy? Just skip over any parts that mention _transubstantiation_...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 8, 2005)

Here's a Reformed perspective on Patrick. He was a good guy! 

http://easyweb.easynet.co.uk/~jbeggsoc/porteous3-02.html


----------



## daveb (Jan 8, 2005)

My pastor has always insisted the St. Patrick was the first baptist because he only baptized believers by immersion. Any truth to this?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 8, 2005)

This article seems to support that contention:

http://www.reformedreader.org/history/patrick.htm

I have a book called _The History of Presbyterianism in Ireland_ by Thomas Hamilton, which is good, and shows Patrick in a very favorable light, but it doesn't delve into the baptism issue.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 8, 2005)

It's worth noting that Patrick was born in Scotland and is known to some as the "Apostle to the Irish." 

There is no reason, in my view, to celebrate his birth as a saint's day, but there is every reason to think that we will meet him in Heaven one day, Lord willing.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> There is no reason, in my view, to celebrate his birth as a saint's day, but there is every reason to think that we will meet him in Heaven one day, Lord willing.



Aye, that will be a bonnie day!!


----------



## daveb (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> This article seems to support that contention:
> 
> http://www.reformedreader.org/history/patrick.htm
> ...



Thanks for the link, quite interesting.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daveb_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



So Patrick was a Baptist? I'll have to remember that next St. Patrick's Day!!


----------

